# Boot Agent Problem



## ryanborchardt

I went to turn on my laptop (it used to be my dad's work laptop) and it is encountering problems try to boot up.

The very first screen that I encounter when trying to boot my laptop says: 

"ERROR
2100: HDD0 (Hard Disk Drive) initialization error (2) 
Press <Esc> to continue" 
When i press escape, it leads to


"Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.50. Copyright (c) 1997-2007, Intel corporation.
Intel(R) Boot Agent PXE Base Code (PXE-2.1 build 086)
Copyright © 1997-2007, Intel Corporation” 
and "Initializing and establishing link ...". 

And then after a minute or so: "PXE-061: Media test failure." and "PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel Boot Agent." 

It then takes me to a screen that says:
“
As of right now, the "current boot order and device status" is:
1. USB FDD      -> Device not found
2. ATAPI CD0: ModelMATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-842-(PM)  -> No valid operating system
3. USB CD:          -> Device not found 
4. ATA HDD0:
5. PCI LAN: Model IBA GE Slot 0200 v1250  ->No valid operating system						      
6. -USB HDD	   -> Device not found
7. ATA HDD1:    -> Device not found

Excluded from boot order:
: ATA HDD2:
: ATAPI CD1:
”

I here that this problem probably arose from it trying to boot from a network drive and that I should change my boot priority order?

Does anyone have any idea what I the problem is and how I can fix it? Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## bkribbs

ryanborchardt said:


> I went to turn on my laptop (it used to be my dad's work laptop) and it is encountering problems try to boot up.
> 
> The very first screen that I encounter when trying to boot my laptop says:
> 
> "ERROR
> 2100: HDD0 (Hard Disk Drive) initialization error (2)
> Press <Esc> to continue"
> When i press escape, it leads to
> 
> 
> "Intel(R) Boot Agent GE v1.2.50. Copyright (c) 1997-2007, Intel corporation.
> Intel(R) Boot Agent PXE Base Code (PXE-2.1 build 086)
> Copyright © 1997-2007, Intel Corporation”
> and "Initializing and establishing link ...".
> 
> And then after a minute or so: "PXE-061: Media test failure." and "PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel Boot Agent."
> 
> It then takes me to a screen that says:
> “
> As of right now, the "current boot order and device status" is:
> 1. USB FDD      -> Device not found
> 2. ATAPI CD0: ModelMATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-842-(PM)  -> No valid operating system
> 3. USB CD:          -> Device not found
> 4. ATA HDD0:
> 5. PCI LAN: Model IBA GE Slot 0200 v1250  ->No valid operating system
> *6. -USB HDD	   -> Device not found
> 7. ATA HDD1:    -> Device not found*
> 
> Excluded from boot order:
> : ATA HDD2:
> : ATAPI CD1:
> ”
> 
> I here that this problem probably arose from it trying to boot from a network drive and that I should change my boot priority order?
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what I the problem is and how I can fix it? Thanks so much for the help.



Those are actually your hard drives. They are not being recognized. I would take them out, blow out the connectors, and then try to plug them back in and see if it works.


----------



## johnb35

Actually item #4 is a hard drive as well but it may or may not be connected.  Your boot order should be like this.

1.  ATAPI CD0
2.  ATA HDD0

Disable the rest.  Try booting like that and if it doesn't boot into windows then open the laptop on the bottom where the hard drive goes and see if there is one in it.


----------



## bkribbs

johnb35 said:


> Actually item #4 is a hard drive as well but it may or may not be connected.  Your boot order should be like this.
> 
> 1.  ATAPI CD0
> 2.  ATA HDD0
> 
> Disable the rest.  Try booting like that and if it doesn't boot into windows then open the laptop on the bottom where the hard drive goes and see if there is one in it.



I thought so, but I wasn't sure, as there was no message.


----------



## ryanborchardt

Ok, so I tried replugging in my hard drive and blowing on it/ the slot. I am unable to change the boot order because to the side of the boot order it says: "All items in this menu cannot be modified in user mode. If any items require changes, please consult your system supervisor." Could this be because it was my dad's old work laptop? How should I get around this in order to change the boot priority order?


----------

